# Breast reduction and pregnant...



## AuntBug

I had a breast reduction at 20, now I'm expecting my first and I'm 34. Anyone else had a reduction and pregnant? Did they get a ton bigger again? Anyone had a baby and able to nurse?

I was a E cup ( at 5'2"), went down to a C. Now at 5+5 I'm already a D again!


----------



## LauraBee

I haven't had a breast reduction or a baby yet, but I've been told by a lot of people that once you stop breastfeeding your boobs will go back to how there were within six months.

Not really relevant but - my friend is a 32HH and has decided to have kids before she gets a reduction due to the whole dramatic change during pregnancy/post pregnancy.


----------



## bky

If you want to breastfeed you may want to have a look at this site. https://bfar.org/
From my understanding you have a good chance to produce some milk.


----------



## Anicole10

I had a breast reduction at 17 and am now 21...I have already gone back up to my before size and expect to get quite larger. I was told it's possible that I could in fact breast feed but I would most likely have to supplement.


----------



## AuntBug

Anicole10 said:


> I had a breast reduction at 17 and am now 21...I have already gone back up to my before size and expect to get quite larger. I was told it's possible that I could in fact breast feed but I would most likely have to supplement.

Thanks. I had mine done 14years ago, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Anicole10

AuntBug said:


> Anicole10 said:
> 
> 
> I had a breast reduction at 17 and am now 21...I have already gone back up to my before size and expect to get quite larger. I was told it's possible that I could in fact breast feed but I would most likely have to supplement.
> 
> Thanks. I had mine done 14years ago, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.Click to expand...

I think that's a pretty standard answer ("wait and fine out"). I'm still going to take a mini breastfeeding class but wait on buying a breast pump for a bit...I don't want to waste money and invest in something I wont be able to use. I REALLLLLLLLY hope I am able to though. Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks!! Good luck to you too :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellkj

I also had a breast reduction 9 years ago when I was 17. My breasts have increased at least a cup size, I am 25+1. I am thinking they will probably continue to grow, and I am reallly wondering if I will produce milk or not, the waiting game stinks!


----------



## blinkybaby

If you've had your nipples interfered with during the surgery it might be difficult for the milk to come through, e.g. your breasts may produce it but because some ducts have been cut and reattached, the milk might not come through the nipple. If you had a reduction and lift which involved your nipples being completely removed and reattached, it is more likely you will experience problems with breastfeeding.

It is a case of wait and see unfortunately - good luck! xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

LauraBee said:


> I haven't had a breast reduction or a baby yet, but I've been told by a lot of people that once you stop breastfeeding your boobs will go back to how there were within six months.

I wish I could say this was always the case...however I started out with C's, I ended up with DD's and they never went away! Even when I lost all the pregnancy weight! However with my second pregnancy, the only thing not growing super fast, super huge are my breasts. They haven't gone up in size yet, just a bit fuller. 

I am so not trying to be a downer, but the myth they always go back down...just isn't the case (and I am not the only one this has happened too!) :nope:


----------



## LauraBee

nkbapbt said:


> I wish I could say this was always the case...however I started out with C's, I ended up with DD's and they never went away! Even when I lost all the pregnancy weight! However with my second pregnancy, the only thing not growing super fast, super huge are my breasts. They haven't gone up in size yet, just a bit fuller.
> 
> I am so not trying to be a downer, but the myth they always go back down...just isn't the case (and I am not the only one this has happened too!) :nope:

This is what I used to think, but everyone told me otherwise  hanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

I meant to say...everyone is different, some people's do go down and some don't!


----------



## AuntBug

Yeah, it would kind of suck going back to an E cup. I had the full reduction, nipples reattached and all, so I guess I'll just wait and see about breast feeding.


----------



## Anicole10

I too had a full reduction and was told because it was at such a young age and the fact that I hadn't had children there was a good chance I would need another one after giving birth. I'm definitely going to try to breast feed...should be interesting as I don't have very much sensation still. Good luck to you all :)


----------



## pimento1979

I had a breast reduction when I was 24, I'm 31 now. My boobs have definitely gotten bigger, by about 2 or 3 cup sizes. I looked at some pictures before my reduction and I think they are back to their original size.


----------



## onesweetgirl

I had a reduction about 2 years ago. I've been told I'll just have to wait and see. From everything I've read, the longer it's been since your reduction, the better your chances as your milk ducts and nerves can repair themselves over the years (which sucks for me but is good for you!). I've found the bfar website helpful, there's info about supplements you can take to increase your production. I'm also planning on meeting with a lactation consultant in the next few weeks and calling my surgeon to find out exactly what kind of procedure he performed...I seem to remember him telling me that my right nipple was left totally intact during the surgery but the left one was partially removed (which means the ducts may have been too damaged). Good luck to you! I've been stressing over this so I know how you feel :(


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks onesweetgirl. Both of mine were completely removed. I'll probably meet with a consultant as well. While I know breastfeeding is best, I also know lots and lots of kids who are happy, healthy and formula fed. So I've kinda come to term with what will be will be.


----------

